# How to mount to xbox?



## tcanderson2 (Jun 12, 2011)

I've looked everywhere but i can't get a solid answer. Is there any way possible to mount the gnex to a xbox 360 or even Ps3. I know you can buy some special cord, but there's got to be a way to mount the internal storage. By an app or something. I know we have smart enough devs to figure it out. It's just a pain to have to move files through the computer to a flash drive to watch my videos on my TV.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I used to mount my Thunderbolt to my PS3 all the time but I haven't tried the GNex. I would plug in the phone and then power on the PS3 and then mount the USB on the phone. Worked like a charm. That's how I would transfer files back & forth from the PS3 when it wouldn't connect to my network anymore. Never had a need to do it to the 360.


----------



## tcanderson2 (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah but there is no option to mount internal storage when I plug into the 360. The only thing that picks the Gnex is the computer. I mean, when I plug it into the 360 it says usb connected, but there is no way to view files (ie. videos, pictures, music) like we could with the phones with removable SD cards that gave us the option to mount or unmount sd card.


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

PS3 and 360 probably don't support MTP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Try toggling the other storage option instead (PTP?)
Settings>Storage


----------



## tcanderson2 (Jun 12, 2011)

I've tried. Think I'm going to have to do it the old fashioned way and transfer through my computer.

Edit: Any one know if DLNA works? I've never tried it, and don't even know what it is really.


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

tcanderson2 said:


> I've tried. Think I'm going to have to do it the old fashioned way and transfer through my computer.
> 
> Edit: Any one know if DLNA works? I've never tried it, and don't even know what it is really.


Try Skifta, I've heard good reviews on it and it was recently updated to support ICS.

Haven't tried DLNA yet on this device..don't really have any media I could stream.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Where is the DLNA app on the Nexus?


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> Where is the DLNA app on the Nexus?


There isn't one stock. Try the one I mentioned in my previous post and see how that works.

http://goo.gl/h50VJ (Shortened link to market)


----------



## tcanderson2 (Jun 12, 2011)

jrkoffjonsn said:


> Try Skifta, I've heard good reviews on it and it was recently updated to support ICS.
> 
> Haven't tried DLNA yet on this device..don't really have any media I could stream.


I'm going to try this when I get home, I'll report back because I'm sure others would like to know if it works or not.


----------



## tcanderson2 (Jun 12, 2011)

DLNA isn't supported on xbox. But there is this app that claim to works. airsync - but it cost 10 bucks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jrkoffjonsn (Dec 30, 2011)

tcanderson2 said:


> DLNA isn't supported on xbox. But there is this app that claim to works. airsync - but it cost 10 bucks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wait..what? dlna definitely works on the Xbox side of the fence. I'm gunna try this app today since I'm off and see how well it works. I've never had an issue w.dlna on my system


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

jrkoffjonsn said:


> Wait..what? dlna definitely works on the Xbox side of the fence. I'm gunna try this app today since I'm off and see how well it works. I've never had an issue w.dlna on my system


I used to use DLNA on my DX>360 all the time.
Well...not all the time. It was super spotty for some reason.
Some days it'd play for an hour.
Some for 2 minutes.
A reboot on the DX was the only fix.
Could have been the app though...which I'm currently trying to remember...


----------

